# What disaster are you preparing for?



## roaringaslan (Mar 4, 2010)

Personally, I worry most about a new ice age beginning (people think that it will be a very gradual transition, but the research doesn't support that - look at the little ice age for instance from around 1400-1850ish). If this were to happen I believe that much of the worlds population would starve and die off. But first would be a total breakdown in civilization. I think that there would be desperate people willing to do anything to survive. In which case we would need to be armed, have food supplies for an extended period of time, and have the knowledge necessary to adapt and survive in our new environment when the supplies run out! But back to that coming Ice Age, I was an anthropology student in college, and dabbled in the earth sciences. We are overdue for one. Well, technically we are in one, but in the warm phase of an Ice Age. Check out this site:

Ice Age Now

It has lots of links to articles and research on the subject (if you're interested). My action plan includes building a very large year-round green house with cold sinks in it...to hopefully extend my growing season as much as possible. I also may have to consider moving south realistically...but hope that is not necessary. I am building up my library of books on subjects like medicinal herbs, gardening, alternative homes, plants (what's safe to eat and what isn't? I am studying what plants can be gathered from nature for food, I know that there are tons of them that we aren't utilizing - I just need to familiarize myself with them). My husband is the one with the interest in hunting, so he'll be in charge of the meat. I think we need to get bows and arrows as opposed to guns, seems easier to maintain than having to find ammo. And of course, building up my stockpile of supplies...

I figure if some other disaster happens instead (EMP wipes out the grid, or the magnetic poles reverse), we'll still be pretty prepared if we follow this above plan. One way or another the breakdown of civilization (think horrific crime spree) and all the services that we rely on are the real threat I think. The only thing I was not planning for is like having a bomb shelter and what to do in the case of nuclear attack. I don't know anything about radiation or what to do to survive it. Not sure that I would want to. :dunno:

So what's your story?


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I think the most immediate action for me right now is prepping for an EMP attack. I think it is a possibility within the next 2 months to year. I am buying extra lamp oil and wicks. I plan to purchase other items; but this is at the forefront of my preps at this time. 

I've recently picked up a few extra N95 face masks with the recent volcano activity too. I think this will continue to increase around the globe. I try to take one 'scenario' at a time; but realize I can't possibly prep for all the stuff that is about to come down.

If the banks close, I'll still have food and water; the creditors will all have to wait until the banks and economic system is back up and running before they get paid. I pray my family doesn't have a any kind of health emergency; I am unable to plan for that.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Not really a high tech disaster

I am mostly worried about social deterioration, rise in crime, spreading poverty, and insane dependence on technology. I can't claim to be preparing for all that because I seem to be the only one who is worried about it . The Mrs. doesn't like what's going on, but does not even think in terms of preparedness ! 

So, between not knowing how to prepare and not having any support, I feel lost. 

Does that answer your question ?? LOL


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

What ever comes down the pike  and hang in there sinbad, you will find your foot hold.:2thumb:


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

My sisters kids just shrug and roll there eyes when we try to tell them about preparing for any disaster. They are much to busy waiting on thier next text message.:scratch When something dose happen I thing I will ask them if they prefer salt or pepper with their cell phone.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Economic collapse, oil and food shortages with general social upheaval to follow.

*sinbad*, you'll always have support here. It's not quite the same as family support but at least you have like-minded folks to discuss your concerns and how you might address them.

*Littlebit*, I have 5 siblings and they all that I was getting a bit weird. Two of them are now seeing that maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to have a little extra put back for a rainy day.


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I have always prepared for the unexpected. This includes insurance, food stores, tools, land, money etc.. However, over the last few years I have had the feeling that the very "smart" people out there that believe in global warming are not that smart. If we are in a normal cycle that will bring about a few degrees cooler climate, we are in trouble. We no longer have a crop reserve during optimum growing conditions. What are we going to do when our yields fall 10%-15%. Because of this I have tripled my food stores and still adding to the total while it's available and cheap. 

I even wrote to my representive expressing the need for the USA to stockpile grain not make fuel. He wrote back politely calling me crazy. I will keep that email for his campain when crops begin to fail and food shortages accure.

So I am following Roaringaslan, but I am far enought south that I don't need a green house, I hope.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

IMHO being prepared is being prepared period. If you have preps for a natural disaster (which ever is most likely in your area) then You are fairly well prepared for most other situations. If you have secure stores of food, water, medical supplies, Etc. you have the basics covered for 99.9% of whatever can happen. Add a few extras like gas masks for every person who will be with you. ( family) and you are preped for a chemical attack ( Most cases) for a chemical leak, possibly even depending on the mask, for smoke from a fire. Good BOL or shelter if you stay where you are. You have another aspect covered. Hopefully you have some type of defensive capibility. If so then after things settle a bit you can also hunt for food as well. 

Not everyone will have the luxury of hard military training to fall back on so try to group up with like minded others if you can. I am one of the lucky one's good ole uncle sammy taught me well. 
As for preps we are sitting on over 18 months of food,medical,etc. supplies thats without any rationing or supplimenting. Several hundred gallons of stabelized fuel. Three generators, over 500 gallons of water and a well for more, over 40,000 rounds of ammo and several weapons that I am well trained in the use of. So I can't forsee many situations we can't deal with. I have some friends that are preppers as well not to our extent but getting there.

As for Sinbad my advice is this do the best you can to prepare. You have taken the first and most important step. Realizing the need to prep and seeking answers as to how. I would be happy to give you whatever help and advise I can just PM me and I'll get back to you with any help I can.

As for an Ice age IMO thats one of the lesser things to worry about right now I agree more with Idaholady more likely a terrorist attack is coming and needs to be prped for that or political instability.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

> and hang in there sinbad, you will find your foot hold





> sinbad, you'll always have support here. It's not quite the same as family support but at least you have like-minded folks to discuss your concerns and how you might address them.





> As for Sinbad my advice is this do the best you can to prepare. You have taken the first and most important step. Realizing the need to prep and seeking answers as to how. I would be happy to give you whatever help and advise I can just PM me and I'll get back to you with any help I can.


Thank you guys. :wave:
This is why I decided to "migrate" to forums overseas LOL

In our local forums , there is very little, if any. care about preparedness. Even some that scream about the rotten policies and bad situations going from bad to worse, no one seems to think of being prepared. They just vent their frustration and relieve themselves and go. I always have believed that no one will care for me more than myself ! I try to teach this to my kids as well. But who knows, maybe they show me some respect and when I leave the room, they roll their eyes. Who knows ? I really do envy those lucky guys who won like-minded gals for a wife . You guys can never guess how lucky you are !

ummm , it is not all that bad however. I used to get ridiculed when I bought a few jars of honey or peanut butter. But after the prices skyrocketed , the Mrs. started to see why it was wise to buy in bulk. So now we do buy things by the case.

Also, last trip I was driving when something happened to the little DD clothes, and the DW asked me if I had a sewing kit in my bag ?? I couln't belive it !!! Is she finally ( though indirectly ) admitting that I am on the right track ??



> IMHO being prepared is being prepared period. If you have preps for a natural disaster (which ever is most likely in your area) then You are fairly well prepared for most other situations.


I agree. However, my approach is a little different. I have divided my preps (theoretically) in a grid of 3x3 . By that I mean three systems : the Every Day carry System , the GHB system, and finally the BOB system which I have not strated. Each of these systems has three modules : the core, the main module, and the extended module.

Fiirst is the EDC which goes with me in my daily routtine. It is the work bag mainly , but with a pocket full of items like flashlight, bandaids, alcohol wipes, ..etc. With these items , there is the core which will go ON MY PERSON if anything wrong happen. It is made of a lanyard with whistle, flashlight, and a small folding knife plus a few more items in the pockets. The extended part of the EDS is a stash of bulkier items in the office and car. In the office I have enough foof, water and items to survive a few days curfew or disaster.

Then comes the GHB which is a bag but I am building a "system" around it. I take it with me when I am going somewhere other than the routine ( work , nearby relatives ..etc. ) Its goal is to support me if things go bad while I am away from my familar environment.

It comes with me . If bad comes to worse and " non-routine" converts to "disaster" , I will put the survival necklace on my neck , a small pouch goes on the belt, and will stuff the pockets. The extended part of the GHB system ?? That is what I have started another thread for. I can't store food in the car, so I have asked for suggestions about " items with no shelf life" to put in such a "drop and forget" kind of kit in car, or even in a barn somewhere.

The BOB will come later. The main part will be a BOB bag, core part of the BOB will be a necklace plus the GHB , and the extended part is stil on the drawing board.

Back to the main track of this thread.

Our area hasn't seen an earthquake for more than a century. No volcanoes or hurricanes. Some sand storms occur but you just sit home (or ofice) for the day and that's it. Man-made disasters are another thing, however. We have seen everything from 50 casulties in a man-made fire, to an immediate neighbohood evaculation because of intense confrontation between police and criminals. That is why I am thinking of a BOB.


----------



## roaringaslan (Mar 4, 2010)

An Ice Age may seem like the least likely scenario, but the link I provided is still interesting and IMO right up ya'lls alley. The important thing is being prepared - whatever we think is coming, right?. Though location could be very important as well...relocating with all the supplies could be impossible.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I’m in Joe’s camp, economic troubles and all the turmoil that will follow. I don’t have a BOL, I am going to hunker down at home, after all it is my home. I’m far enough from the main cities to be out of the mass hysteria and in a small enough development to where we can band together if need be. Only 1.5 acre yard but that is enough to have a nice garden with space to expand.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am in Canada - I would love to export more ice so that the rest of the world's hot-spots could cool down. :wave:

On a more serious note, I actually would welcome another IceAge. Here in Canada, our oil-fields do more work during -40° weather than during the warm or hot-months. Also, with the colder weather, there would be more requirements for natural-gas / oil heating meaning that the economy of my province would sky-rocket - and - if someone decides that Nuclear-heating in the home is a viable product, the province next-door would provide the uranium.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I posted this once before, but I'm not sure, so here it is again.

As for what I prepare for, I prepare less by type of disaster than I do by basic needs. The basic needs are pretty much the same, no matter what the disaster. As I meet my goals for the basics I do specific things for specific disasters. There really aren't that many individual elements that aren't appropriate for several sets of circumstances. My ultimate goal is to be as self-sufficient for as long of a period as it is practical to be in modern society.

This is a list of the things I consider when I’m making preps, in no specific order after the first four (No. I’m not ready for all of them yet. And yes, some of them simply call for having your affairs in order.):

Armageddon
Global nuclear war 
Limited nuclear war/attack
Chemical/Biological war/attack
Weather Modification attack
Major conventional war
New colonial activity (Fr., Sp., Port., It., Germ., Japan, China, Russia, UK, Brazil, Ven.)
A new Persian Empire
Invasion of the US
Regional climate change
Global warming
Global cooling/Ice Age 
Celestial object impact/near miss
Nemesis induced Oort Cloud meteorite rain
Black hole appearance
Dark matter/anti-matter incident
UN/One World Gov
NWO (New World Order)
US Coup 
US revolution
Government Tyranny
Anarchy
CME (Coronal Mass Ejection)
Ozone layer depletion
Solar radiation increase/decrease
Gamma ray burst from neutron star collision
Earth orbit shift
Magnetic pole shift
Rotational pole shift 
Earth Core Cooling
Massive tectonic activity
Grand Alignment induced tectonic activity
EMP attack (Electro Magnetic Pulse)
Major nuclear power plant incident
Utilities failures 
Terrorism in about a thousand different forms 
Martial Law 
Travel restrictions
Communication restrictions
Weapons restrictions
New, more restrictive assault weapons ban
Total gun ban
Local/regional gun grab
Gold/PM restrictions
Gold/PM recall
Rampant inflation
Major economic depression
Nationwide/global economic breakdown
Personal financial breakdown 
Loss of job
Personal/family catastrophic illness
Bank closure/failure/mandated bank holiday 
Strikes/boycotts/embargoes/price controls
Food shortages/price increases
Water shortages
Shortages of goods and services for a variety of reasons
Peak oil
Fuel shortages/price increases
Methane Hydrate release
Gulf Stream shutdown
Overpopulation
Rapid Population Decline
Social break down
Widespread civil unrest/riots 
Aztlan/Reconquista Uprising
Civil war
Ethnic war
Racial war
Religious war
Resource war 
Refugees
Becoming a refugee
Landslide/mudslide
Brownout
Blackout
Avalanche
Hurricane
Hypercane
Tornado
Earthquake
Flood
Sea level rise
Sea level drop
Tsunami
Mega Tsunami (La Palma, West Antarctic Ice Sheet)
Volcano
Mega Volcano (Yellowstone Caldera)
Lahar
Pyroclastic flow
Blizzard 
Hail
Lightening
Heat wave
Antibiotic resistant bacteria
Epidemic
Pandemic
Pestilence 
Rainforest deforestation
Forest fire/wild fire
Fire storm 
Sand/dust storms
House/apartment/building fire
Drought 
Crop failures 
Hazmat incident 
Medical emergency
Local major accident (aircraft/auto/rail/building)
Airplane crash
Automotive accident
Vehicle breakdown/stranded
Shipwrecked/marooned
Becoming lost in the wilderness
Becoming lost in the megalopolis
Crime wave 
Local major crime 
Dangerous wildlife confrontation
Wild animal rampage
Released/escaped dangerous zoo animals
Addictive Entertainment
Eco-system collapse
Out of control bio-genetics/bio-technology/Nano-technology/robotics
Sub-atomic particle research accident
Extraterrestrial biological contamination
Evidence of extraterrestrials
Hostile extraterrestrials
Peaceful extraterrestrials
Biblical flood
Biblical plagues
Second coming
A New Messiah
The Anti-Christ
Zombies/vampires/werewolves/other supernatural dangers (just kidding!)


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

I am in the same boat regarding economic and social collapse. I also do not have a BOL though there are some friends here who are preppers and we are talking about have MAG type situation. If that falls through, I will stick it out as long as possible at the home though we are in a major city near a rough hood which could go either way.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Today, the most current disaster for me would most definately be economic. My sector of the economy (steel mills) has been down for almost 2 years. We are just concentrating on keeping the bills paid. No major prep investments in the for seeable future.:dunno:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Here, danger from forest fires is the most imminent. I've been clearing brush the last three weeks (weather permitting). Our son is bringing some fire dept. friends out and they're going to burn off the worst parts. We are going to be expanding our underground shelter (root cellar, fallout shelter, and fire shelter) this summer. 

Other preps are about as good as we can get. We pretty much work for self-sufficiency and add to what we already have.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm prepping for anything that could last over a month and not require me to leave my home. I have some basic bug out stuff, but I focus on staying put till I have to move on. I think it would be easier to not move having a child and all. If it comes down to it though I'm prepared for a few days on the road. After Katrina, Austin felt a massive surge of population due to the people being displaced. They were hungry, smelled terrible and were ill prepared. I thought I would never want to be in that situation, so having grown up with it I relied on my roots and really started getting things together.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

*Andi said:


> What ever comes down the pike  ...


Same here.  The only thing I'm not prepared for is a chemical/biological event.  As far as anything else, we can hold our own. 

sinbad, you're not "alone" in being alone doing your preps. My wife doesn't think about any type of life-changing event. When she asks me why I need this or that, I just tell her it's in case of a power outage from an ice storm or summer thunder storm. 
As I've said in other threads, we'll bug-in also until it becomes necessary to bug-out. My home is not easily defended.

Tim


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is where I nap on hot summer days, its 90 degrees outside today. That photo is the temp and humidity with the filter system running every day for 6 hours, helps keep the air fresh.


----------



## GreyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

One word sums up the reason for my preparinging...

*Uncertainty*.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

sinbad said:


> Not really a high tech disaster
> 
> I am mostly worried about social deterioration, rise in crime, spreading poverty, and insane dependence on technology. I can't claim to be preparing for all that because I seem to be the only one who is worried about it . The Mrs. doesn't like what's going on, but does not even think in terms of preparedness !
> 
> ...


I'm with ya brother, my wife made fun of me for starting to put together a first aid kit. As for disasters, for us it would be power outage, earth quake (we're over due), and then after that it's "all of the above". It can be hard to do on a budget, I work in the re-manufacture wood industry, door frames and window parts and the like. But it's amazing how far you can get with just a few dollars a month.


----------



## survivalboy12895 (Dec 17, 2009)

I am preparing mostly for an economic collapse and an EMP type scenario.I also have a nuke attack in the back of my mind also.The thing with planning for major problems like these,is that if a smaller thing happens,wich they always do and always will,then I'm kinda like over prepared for it.Do you get what I'm saying??


----------



## roaringaslan (Mar 4, 2010)

bunkerbob,
you're my hero 

well, I guess you had to start somewhere, you're just waaaaaaaaaaay ahead of me.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I am prepared mostly for hurricanes (a BIG problem in Florida) and economic collapse. My preparations just happen to tie in with what is needed for other types of disasters also.:crossfinger:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Job loss, economic collapse and weather are my biggest concerns. Most of my preps are geared toward food and water storage (and the ability to defend them). I plan to get other supplies for sheltering in place for nuclear fallout, chem or biological if time and money permit.


----------



## flatwater (Dec 15, 2008)

Fault problems and Volcanos would be my concerns of a natual disaster. The other would be know it all over zealouse Rambo type survivalist that want to be the judge jury and hangman. What we would not need is a bunch of dummies giving the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I worry more about natural disasters and the societal fallout that those natural disasters will generate-for example, an asteroid slams into the Atlantic, wiping out much of the eastern seaboard. Millions die and millions more are displaced. Some of those millions are desperate...by my being a little more prepared than they, they see me as a target and a source of supplies. Volcanos, the Yellowstone thing, earthquakes, extended drought, the ice age thing, etc. Humanity has been lulled into thinking that the earth is a thing of permanence and that is far from the truth.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree with Flatwater and Jason, those people are the biggest threats right now.I don't want to be associated with those militias, and the zombies concern me. Still though personally, the economy is of great concern. No stimulous money sowwing up in steel. Only more gubbermint jobs seem to be created, just feather bedding beauracracy. Don't know if I can survive 2 1/2 more years of Big O.:dunno::gaah:


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

flatwater said:


> Fault problems and Volcanos would be my concerns of a natual disaster. The other would be know it all over zealouse Rambo type survivalist that want to be the judge jury and hangman. What we would not need is a bunch of dummies giving the rest of us a bad name.


I could not agree more.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Jason said:


> Humanity has been lulled into thinking that the earth is a thing of permanence and that is far from the truth.


The Earth IS a thing of permanence. Humans, on the other hand, are not.

But I agree. Most of the sheeple out there fail to realize that 98% of the species that have existed on this planet have already gone extinct. And statistically, we are going to be one of them.

I mean, what safeguards do we have to ensure our survival? If an asteroid were to be zooming toward us. If an Ice Age were just around the corner. If Nuclear War made most of the planet completely unlivable. What do we have in place to ensure that the human race will prosper?

Will some alien archaeologist one day come to Earth and learn about us by uncovering a stockpile of porn DVDs in the remains of some ancient adult video store? Will that be our only legacy?


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

> What we would not need is a bunch of dummies giving the rest of us a bad name.


Unfortunately I think it is always the case.

A few nuts always give the rest undesired fame (or shame) !

Back to subject. 
There was always a question in my mind about the non-prepared camp saying they want to "enjoy life " and not "worry needlessly".

Do you guys think there is such thing as a conflict between being cautious and prepared on one hand and being yourself and enjoying life on the other hand ??


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I don’t see a conflict at all. I can enjoy life a little more not having to worry about what I will have to sustain my life if anything unforeseen happens.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Woody said:


> I don't see a conflict at all. I can enjoy life a little more not having to worry about what I will have to sustain my life if anything unforeseen happens.


I agree completly! When I know that I have plenty of __________ (insert whatever makes you happy), I can relax so much more. For me it is food storage. I get so uptight when things are running low, but when I can open a cupboard and see that my family is in good shape, it makes me so happy. One less thing to worry about that day.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I find that the more that I prepare my mind, the less worries I have. As I learn more skills and put them to use, I know that whenever something happens to disrupt my life, I can continue easily enough.

Having stocks of food, water, fuel, power-systems eases my mind, but, knowing what to do with it all makes me feel more comfortable.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

A touchy subject, but we will all be profoundly affected (far more than now) by radical Islam and Sharia Law in the very near future. We will see more and more home-grown Islamic Jihadists slaughtering innocent men, women and children on American soil. The government will then react by accelerating our loss of liberties. I'd give it a pretty fair shot that in 10 years, America will be fighting much of the Islamic world on one front and maybe China on the other front. I'm not at all sure we are up to fighting a two front war anymore. The greatest generation has mostly died without instilling the guts and grit into their offspring.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I think we will be profoundly affected by radical christians way before Islamic Jihadists have any major foothold.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

allen_idaho said:


> I think we will be profoundly affected by radical christians way before Islamic Jihadists have any major foothold.


Hmmmmmm. Let's see. Right off hand, I'm trying to think of some "Radical Christians" who did anything like, ohhhh, you know, bomb the W. Trade Center in the name of God (Allah), then later blow them up with aircraft killing thousands of innocent civilians -- in the name of God, of course, same for the USS Cole.............I can list a whole bunch of atrocities coming from radical Islam ALL IN THE NAME OF ALLAH. The list goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on .......get it?

Let me guess, Idaho; You think Billie Graham Jr. is going to put on his explosive vest and sneak into the Huffington Post office and BOOOOOM! Kill a bunch of innocent civilians in the name of God? Or maybe Buchanan is going read up on the recent news, and pack his SUV with propane and gasoline and park in in downtown SF and WHOOOOSHHH!--Burn a few hundred people alive, all in the name of God (if he's competent enough to build a bomb right ). Yup. Nothin like burning alive men women and children in the name of God, right? So, tell me again.......when did radical Christians do this in the name of God?


----------



## survivaltime (Jan 25, 2010)

Idaholady said:


> I think the most immediate action for me right now is prepping for an EMP attack. I think it is a possibility within the next 2 months to year. I am buying extra lamp oil and wicks. I plan to purchase other items; but this is at the forefront of my preps at this time.
> 
> I've recently picked up a few extra N95 face masks with the recent volcano activity too. I think this will continue to increase around the globe. I try to take one 'scenario' at a time; but realize I can't possibly prep for all the stuff that is about to come down.


To protect against EMP attacks, a Faraday cage works best, it forces the Electro-Magnetic energy around the outside of the cage then into the ground harmlessly.

N95 masks are not suited for volcanic ash, they would clog in a matter of minutes. Respirator masks (such as the ones painters use) would be better suited for this application. N95 masks are designed more for filtering biological contaminants (such as flu virus).

Our greatest threat which has scientific backing is the Solar Maximum which 'could' produce a very strong solar storm, with a coronal mass ejection (CME) that would hurl charged plasma towards us, knocking out satelites, transformers and power stations on earth.

It's estimated recovery would take 6 months to a year to repair that damage.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Economic collapse, oil and food shortages with general social upheaval to follow.
> 
> *sinbad*, you'll always have support here. It's not quite the same as family support but at least you have like-minded folks to discuss your concerns and how you might address them.


Ditto! Also concerned about major terrorist attacks on US soil. The failed Time Square incident is IMHO only the beginning.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

horseman09 said:


> Hmmmmmm. Let's see. Right off hand, I'm trying to think of some "Radical Christians" who did anything like, ohhhh, you know, bomb the W. Trade Center in the name of God (Allah), then later blow them up with aircraft killing thousands of innocent civilians -- in the name of God, of course, same for the USS Cole.............I can list a whole bunch of atrocities coming from radical Islam ALL IN THE NAME OF ALLAH. The list goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on .......get it?
> 
> Let me guess, Idaho; You think Billie Graham Jr. is going to put on his explosive vest and sneak into the Huffington Post office and BOOOOOM! Kill a bunch of innocent civilians in the name of God? Or maybe Buchanan is going read up on the recent news, and pack his SUV with propane and gasoline and park in in downtown SF and WHOOOOSHHH!--Burn a few hundred people alive, all in the name of God (if he's competent enough to build a bomb right ). Yup. Nothin like burning alive men women and children in the name of God, right? So, tell me again.......when did radical Christians do this in the name of God?


Anti-abortion violence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ku Klux Klan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Eric Robert Rudolph - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

James Charles Kopp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Army_of_God_(USA)

Christian Identity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

United States Holocaust Memorial Museum shooting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Christian terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Fred Phelps | Southern Poverty Law Center

Louis Beam | Southern Poverty Law Center

Vincent Bertollini | Southern Poverty Law Center

Bo Gritz | Southern Poverty Law Center

James Wickstrom | Southern Poverty Law Center

Richard Butler | Southern Poverty Law Center

April Gaede | Southern Poverty Law Center

Matt Hale | Southern Poverty Law Center

Would you like some more? There are just so many to choose from.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ya gotta be kidding! None of those individual kooks on your list represent even a fraction of the number of deaths (or potential threat) caused by Al Qaeda or the Taliban, and all of the contemporary groups such as the KKK are by any reasonable definition, minor fringe groups. Most of the individuals or groups listed in the sites you posted are so obscure that no one ever heard of them, such as the Doukhobar Anarchists......Ooooooooo. I'm sure we all lose a lot of sleep over those nasty Doukobar Anarchists. Are you really going to call the radical Islamic groups out there "fringe groups"? And yes, some of the sites you mentioned brought back painful memories of Christian terrorist acts -- TO MY GREAT GREAT GREAT GREAT GREAT GREAT GRANDPAPPY, because most of them happened hundreds of years ago! AAAcchh. The Bartholomew Massacre....may we never forget......ROFLMAO


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Anyone who does anything contrary to the teachings of Jesus Christ is not a christian. That includes the Constantine and the crusaders.
Not everyone who says Lord Lord belongs to Him..... Thats what He said.
I am preparing to the best of my ability for anything that might come along and hope for the best. That is why I love this site..... people like minded sharing information.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd be cautious about anything posted by the Southern Poverty Law Center. There is no organization in the US farther to the left than they are. 

Fred Phelps is an idiot. His "followers" are pretty much family members. As far as I know he is not violent and his ideas are so wierd that he has no influence politically or religiously. (Unfortunately I was living about 50 miles away from him when he went off on this tangent.)

One of the main differences between Christians and Moslems is that the vast majority Christians do not make excuses for violent acts done by supposed Christians whereas for the most part Moslems condone terroristic actions by their "bretheran."

Despite all the hype by the secular spin doctors there will never be a "Christian" theocracy in the US. Just won't happen. We need to concentrate on relavant threats to us and our way of life and drop the "Christian boogey man" stuff.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Christian. Muslim. You are all the same.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I'd be cautious about anything posted by the Southern Poverty Law Center. There is no organization in the US farther to the left than they are.
> 
> Fred Phelps is an idiot. His "followers" are pretty much family members. As far as I know he is not violent and his ideas are so wierd that he has no influence politically or religiously. (Unfortunately I was living about 50 miles away from him when he went off on this tangent.)
> 
> ...


Well said M3!!!!! Yes there are some "Christian" wackos out there. The numbers pale in comparison to the "Muslim" wackos that are out there.

The Southern Poverty Law Center is a freaking joke when it comes to facts. We all should be concerned about the SPLC in that if you disagree with their agenda they start a file on you.......where do you think this file goes if you become, in their eyes, a real threat to their objectives????


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

allen_idaho said:


> Christian. Muslim. You are all the same.


No, they are not. Stick a cartoon drawing of Mohammed on the back window of your car, and see how long you live. But be far more offensive like the NY artist who put a miniature statue of Christ in a bottle of his own urine and what happens? Christians rightfully grump about it, but NO ONE suggests the a$$hole artist be killed. Islam is ready to kill infidels for disrespecting Mohammed at the drop of a hat.


----------

